# Drawings and paintings



## TheYellowMustang (May 5, 2014)

Hi! Paintings! There's some blood and a rude finger in one of these, just to warn... I don't know who I'm warning actually, I just have an irrational fear of breaking the rules. So, yes. If some of these look familiar that's because I usually look at screenshots or pictures when I draw and paint. I actually wouldn't mind some critique. It's been a while since I've drawn outside of Graphic Design projects, and I'd like to start up again.



























^ It's a yellow Mustang! \\/


----------



## Pluralized (May 5, 2014)

Very nice. I really like the portrait of the girl with all the hair.  

Hope you'll share more of your artwork, Yellow.


----------



## Gumby (May 5, 2014)

Really nice work you have there.  I like the blood and rude finger one and the girl with all the hair the best, but they are all very good.


----------



## Greimour (May 5, 2014)

Just for a laugh mustang, I did a photoshop of your skeleton one hope you don't mind. (I love skeletons btw)

Will post yours, then the edit - like a comic strip <3




Was what came to mind when I read it... so thought I would share the bad joke. Editing it wasn't as easy as I'd expected it to be, but I didn't aim for perfection, just wanted to share with you ^_^

Anyway:

I like your second two pieces most. I think it's because of the level of realism. I have become partial to realism since seeing work by Abby


~Kev.


----------



## Kyle R (May 6, 2014)

TheYellowMustang said:


>


Amazing!


			
				TheYellowMustang said:
			
		

> ^ It's a yellow Mustang! \\/



Death Proof!  

*Stuntman Mike*: Well, Pam... Which way you going, left or right?
*Pam*: Right!
*Stuntman Mike*: Oh, that's too bad...


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 6, 2014)

@KyleColorado Death Proof! The woman with the red chin is from True Romance and the alien is from Mars Attacks. Actually, I think the title is Mars Attacks! Exclamation point! Great movie. Silly movie, but great. 

Thanks for the lovely comments you guys.


----------



## Abby (May 7, 2014)

These are very good! I like the first and fourth ones the best, is the third one Patricia Arquette?


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 7, 2014)

Abby said:


> These are very good! I like the first and fourth ones the best, is the third one Patricia Arquette?



Yes, it is! From True Romance.

Thank you so much


----------



## Apple Ice (May 7, 2014)

You're a very good artist Mustang (hope that's not too informal, life's too short for scrolling to see if I've spelt your username right). Have you ever tried drawing something you've thought of?


----------



## Abby (May 8, 2014)

It's very good! You have a broad range of styles and techniques, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 8, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> You're a very good artist Mustang (hope that's not too informal, life's too short for scrolling to see if I've spelt your username right). Have you ever tried drawing something you've thought of?



Pssh, you can call me the red Toyota if you want. I do sometimes draw things that aren't attempts at copying a photo. The skeleton-drawing for example. However, I had to look at pictures of skeleton legs and arms and skulls to get it right. Other times I find the facial expression, hair and pose that I'm looking for and look at several images to put together the person I want to draw. I've never finished a drawing without looking at images though. I've tried drawing from imagination but it just looks like... ah, that sound babies make when they stick out their tongues and make spit bubbles. I'd love to write/draw a graphic novel but I just know I'd never be able to for this reason.


----------



## Mistique (May 8, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Very nice. I really like the portrait of the girl with all the hair.
> 
> Hope you'll share more of your artwork, Yellow.



I agree  The girl with all the hair is lovely. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 8, 2014)

Oh the skeleton was yours, I didn't realise. That's quite witty. I don't see why that would stop you writing a graphic novel. You would just need to find some inspiration to draw it, not like it's impossible. Before you know it you will have developed your own sense of style and will be drawing without any prompts. Think you should give it a go in any case


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 8, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Oh the skeleton was yours, I didn't realise. That's quite witty. I don't see why that would stop you writing a graphic novel. You would just need to find some inspiration to draw it, not like it's impossible. Before you know it you will have developed your own sense of style and will be drawing without any prompts. Think you should give it a go in any case



It would be so, so much fun. A whole novel though? I don't understand how that would even be possible... the patience..:cower:


----------

